# Transmisor FM 3 Watts, Pll, generador estéreo, compresor, amplificador 300 Watts, codificador RDS, decodificador RDS



## jogyweb (Ene 26, 2021)

Hola, Tengo estos proyectos que he ido utilizando y que significan mi sustento. Se los dejo para que puedan experimentar y mejorar. Todo esta probado y funcionando excepto el decodificador rds que hace un par de días comenzamos este proyecto con amigos de este foro y que obviamente sin su ayuda esto no me habria resultado.

Los proyectos no son de mi autoría más que solo hacer algunas copias y tratando de mejorar en lo que pueda. 

El *primero *es un circuito de *transmisor FM que me da máximo 3 Watts*, usa como pll el TSA5511 y PIC 16F628A, puedo decir que utilizando capacitores cerámicos y variables cerámicos, se logra mas estabilidad.

 
 

El *segundo *proyecto es el *generador estéreo verónica*, a este no hay que modificarlo casi en nada, funciona sin ajustar mas que los niveles de audio de entrada.

  

*Tercer *proyecto, un *compresor limitador de audio* al que tampoco hay que hacer grandes modificaciones, en mi caso hice variable la resistencia de 1M (R7) con un mínimo de valor de 330K que es una resistencia fija que puse en serie con tierra para que la velocidad de ataque no fuera tan rápida.

  


*Cuarto *proyecto es el *amplificador de FM de 300 Watts* que significó quemar varios transistores hasta llegar a lo que ven en el circuito que es copia de la copia de un amigo. En este amplificador modifiqué la entrada para utilizar solo 1 trafo de ferrita, dependiendo de las características del núcleo de la ferrita, pueden variar algunos componentes en capacidad, pero no mucho., ya que compré 3 veces estos trafos y en las 3 ocaciones trabajaban distintos ... con uno lograba mas señal de exitacion que los otros, a pesar de comprar el mismo modelo por aliexpress.
La salida lleva un capacitor que dependiendo la frecuencia, podemos sintonizar más la etapa y lograr mas potencia haciendo que calienten menos los transistores.
El resto no es crítico en sus valores como el largo de los cables de 50 y 25 ohm, puede ser un mm más o menos. no importa mucho. La corriente de exitación va depender del transistor que se utilice, en el caso del blf17, cada transistor tiene un consumo en reposo que hay que regular en gate con 100mA, quiere decir que como son 2, hay que dejar a 200mA el consumo total en reposo de los transistores.

    Esta placa es la original de la que se hicieron copias.

*Quinto *proyecto *codificador RDS*, este circuito tampoco tiene ajustes mas que los niveles de audio y rds. Todo funciona bien sin cambiar ni modificar valores, tampoco es un circuito muy crítico en los componentes por lo que si hay algun capacitor que no tenga la misma capacidad como ejemplo 6n8 ó 6,8nF que puede ser reemplazado por 10nf, a mi me funcionó sin problemas. 

  

*Sexto *proyecto esta en el tema anterior y se trata del *decodificador RDS* que puede servir para saber que se esta transmitiendo por ese sistema sin tener conectado un computador mas que la pantallita LCD 2x16 . 
No puedo incluir mas imágenes ya que el post no me lo permite ... dice máximo 20 imágenes pero hay menos que eso... en fin. Dejo el link para que puedan revisar las imágenes y fabricación casi paso a paso desde las primeras pruebas en una protoboard que no resultaron muy bien hasta llegar al circuito impreso.

Tema anterior del proyecto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/rdsschalt-jpg.260927/






https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/20210125_192059-jpg.260976/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/20210125_195306-jpg.260977/






https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/20210125_224252-jpg.260984/


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2021)

!Muchissimas gracias por lo aporte Don jogyweb!
Bueno se no for pedir mucho , me encantaria demasiadamente lo diagrama esquemactico del TX PLL del video arriba , los planos del TX PLL que ustedes muy gentilmente aportaste aca no es esactamente lo que aparece en el video.
!Muchas gracias de antemano!
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Ene 26, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> los planos del TX PLL que ustedes muy gentilmente aportaste aca no es lo que aparece en el video


Hola estimado, es verdad que no es idénticamente el mismo pll del circuito, la razón es que no tengo circuito diferente al que publiqué. Lo que se puede ver en la otra placa del transmisor es que aproveché el mismo diseño del pcb original y puse componentes que no están en el circuito para hacer pruebas, por ejemplo, un transistor para ajustar el voltaje del transistor final a pesar de que el circuito ya tiene uno con un resistor variable, pero esa parte de control esta dañada y para no desarmar nada, puse cosas encima de la placa, también en el circuito para digitalizar modifiqué la posición de unos pines para acomodar cables que pasaban sobre la placa, etc. son pequeños cambios que voy haciendo sobre la marcha y no todo publico hasta lograr algo concreto. Lo mismo va pasar en alguna otra placa que publiqué y funciona sin problemas, voy haciendo modificaciones, cambiando componentes en valores pero todo a modo de prueba para bajar consumos, aumentar estabilidad, bajar temperatura etc.. 
Pronto voy a publicar posiblemente las zonas calientes de amplificadores y circuitos que tienen gran consumo de energía en medida de lo que son gracias a una cámara termográfica que simplifica más el detección de posibles fallas por consumo excesivo, temperatura, etc.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola estimado, es verdad que no es idénticamente el mismo pll del circuito, la razón es que no tengo circuito diferente al que publiqué. Lo que se puede ver en la otra placa del transmisor es que aproveché el mismo diseño del pcb original y puse componentes que no están en el circuito para hacer pruebas, por ejemplo, un transistor para ajustar el voltaje del transistor final a pesar de que el circuito ya tiene uno con un resistor variable, pero esa parte de control esta dañada y para no desarmar nada, puse cosas encima de la placa, también en el circuito para digitalizar modifiqué la posición de unos pines para acomodar cables que pasaban sobre la placa, etc. son pequeños cambios que voy haciendo sobre la marcha y no todo publico hasta lograr algo concreto. Lo mismo va pasar en alguna otra placa que publiqué y funciona sin problemas, voy haciendo modificaciones, cambiando componentes en valores pero todo a modo de prueba para bajar consumos, aumentar estabilidad, bajar temperatura etc..
> Pronto voy a publicar posiblemente las zonas calientes de amplificadores y circuitos que tienen gran consumo de energía en medida de lo que son gracias a una cámara termográfica que simplifica más el detección de posibles fallas por consumo excesivo, temperatura, etc.


Puedo veer en lo video  que enpleyaste un transformador banda ancha de ferrita entre lo paso excitador y lo paso final de RF  .
Se no for de muchas molestias, ? podrias dibujar aomenos esa parte del circuito o fotos de ambas caras de la tarjeta ya armada ?
!Muchas gracias de antemano!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Ene 26, 2021)

Como no tengo un circuito de esto, explico una modificación de la placa principal que me ha dado resulado para aumentar el ancho de banda del amplificador, pero ha bajado la potencia a máximo 3 watts, teniendo de igual manera espurias y algunas armónicas al desplazarme mucho de la frecuencia en la que ajusto el filtro pasa bajos que originalmente es de 9 polos pero no podia lograr ajuatar armónicas y ganar en potencia.






Este es el circuito donde vi que podia reemplazar capacitores variables por el transformador de ferrita.
El link principal de la página para que lo revisen con detenimiento 5W PLL FM Transmitter

Logré ancho de banda pero la potencia baja considerablemente, antes podia sacar 5 watts con el transistor 2sc1971, pero con la modificación, la potencia bajó pero obtengo mas ancho de banda. No cubre toda la banda, por lo que sigo haciendo pruebas con eso (hay espurias y armónicas al variar mucho la frecuencia).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2021)

!Huuuum , se  ve interesante ese diseño !
Lo diseño original de Pira Cz enpleya un resistor en paralelo con un capacitor en los emisores del transistor excitador ( BGY135) , ya ustedes no , conectaste los emisores directamente a la tierra ( masa).
Pira Cz enpleya polarización DC en la base del transistor excitador (BGY135), ya ustedes enpleya polarización cero ( Clase C) por meo de un choque de RF para tierra (masa).
NO veo un capacitor de desacople de RF  para tierra (masa) entre la parte "fria" del  devanado primario del transformador de RF banda ancha + inductor de filtrado de alimentación + resistor de amortiguamento ( ese en paralelo con lo devanado primario) , te recomendo altamente a poner el , alen de mas estabilidad en ese paso quizaz aun gañe un poco mas rendimento ( + gananacia ).
! Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Ene 26, 2021)

creo que si tiene eso que menciona o es algo que se me pasó agregar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> creo que si tiene eso que menciona o es algo que se me pasó agregar.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261059


!Siiii , ezactamente eso !
Probe con algo entre  1nF y 10nF o quizaz los dos en paralelo para mejor efectividad .
Lo resistor de amortiguamento que si queda en paralelo con lo devanado primario puede tener su valor resistivo esperientado al azar  de modo a obtener un conpromiso entre estabilidad y gaño .
Un resistor de bajo valor ( algunas decenas de Ohmios) en paralelo con lo devando secundario tanbiem es bienvenido y tal cual lo resistor del devanado primario su valor resistivo puede sener determinado al azar esperimentando con lo conpromiso de estabilidad versus gaño del paso amplificador.
!Suerte en los desahollos y mantengame informado de los avances!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Ene 26, 2021)

Gracias estimado, hice en un momento pruebas en esa parte del primario cambiando la resistencia y con menor valor quemaba el driver y con valores mayores de resistencia la potencia bajaba, asi que 1k ohm de resistencia en el primario era lo mejor para ese circuito y transistor driver. 
Pocas modificaciones hago en esa placa. Ya invertí mucho tiempo y ahora estoy apuntando a fabricar un transmisor de AM y espero que me ayuden en hacerlo. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Gracias estimado, hice en un momento pruebas en esa parte del primario cambiando la resistencia y con menor valor quemaba el driver y con valores mayores de resistencia la potencia bajaba, asi que 1k ohm de resistencia en el primario era lo mejor para ese circuito y transistor driver.
> Pocas modificaciones hago en esa placa. Ya invertí mucho tiempo y ahora estoy apuntando a fabricar un transmisor de AM y espero que me ayuden en hacerlo. Saludos


Wow que interesante , ?quieres hacer un transmissor de AM en Ondas Médias  o Ondas Curtas ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Ene 26, 2021)

me gustaria de 530k a 1700k hasta 100 watts, hice uno muy pequeño con pll y funcionaba muy bien hasta que la placa sufrió un accidente y se rompieron muchos componentes. Un día de limpieza creo que la tiré a la basura. No tengo el circuito de la placa ya que antes hacia mis circuitos con el método de la plancha, por lo que quizás tenga en mis archivos de papel, algo sobre ese proyecto de radio. Pero tengo muchas ganas de hacer ese transmisor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2021)

Jo aporte aca en F22 ( Circuitos de Radio) los planos conpletos de un Kit Norte Americano denominado AM25C del Ramsey Kits , tendrias que buscarlo.
En todo caso te dejo aca un enlace : Homemade Projects | Free Radio Forum - Pirate Radio Message Board , muy bueno para visitar.
Otra dica es lo transmissor de AM del Site Pira Cz , muy bueno , sintectizado con pasos de 1KHz y  25W de potenzia en la portadora en Ondas Médias , veer el en : AM vysílač 25 W PLL 530-1800 kHz - Pira.cz. y aca : AM vysílač 25 W - Úprava a zkušenosti z provozu
Mire ese otro aca : Class E AM Transmitter Photos , y ese : Class E AM Transmitter for 1710 kHz - Circuit Description and Construction Details  , alta potenzia y alta gamma!
!Suerte y enjoy!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Ene 27, 2021)

Gracias estimado Daniel, me decidí por probar el pira.cz pero me falta el pic, tengo varios pero ninguno parecido a ese. Saludos amigo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 27, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Gracias estimado Daniel, me decidí por probar el pira.cz pero me falta el pic, tengo varios pero ninguno parecido a ese. Saludos amigo


Bueno , puedes olvidar lo PIC , basta hacer un oscilador de 1KHz cuadrado  basado en un oscilador a Cristal de Quartzo + un dibisor por N y referenziar lo PLL 4046 .
Cuanto a lo Modulador de AM  propriamente dicho , creo que sea possible substituir lo PIC por un circuito integrado tipo  TL494 generando  lo PWM modulado por lo Audio.
Dudas adicionales de como hacer eso que aclaro aca  , pregunte es un gusto platicar !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 3, 2021)

Specifications of Our FM Transmitter Long-range  stereo digital with warranty for 6 months – Home Articles
					






					technoaids.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 3, 2021)

elektrocom dijo:


> Specifications of Our FM Transmitter Long-range  stereo digital with warranty for 6 months – Home Articles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , !OJO ao Piojo! ,ese diagrama esquemactico es lo mismo disponibilizado en la Red Internet por lo fabricante Chino dese Kit , peeeero releño de "trampas" anti clone , o sea los valores electricos principalmente de los capacitores en los circuitos de adaptación de inpedancias de los pasos amplificadores NO acuerdam con la realidad.
Eso es hecho proposital de modo caso alguien tente clonar ese diseño el NO te anda nin a palos , haora si conpras lo Kit y lo arma ,si anda !
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chimin (Mar 5, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, Tengo estos proyectos que he ido utilizando y que significan mi sustento. Se los dejo para que puedan experimentar y mejorar. Todo esta probado y funcionando excepto el decodificador rds que hace un par de días comenzamos este proyecto con amigos de este foro y que obviamente sin su ayuda esto no me habria resultado.
> 
> Los proyectos no son de mi autoría más que solo hacer algunas copias y tratando de mejorar en lo que pueda.
> 
> ...


Hola..Bien interesante este proyecto del transmisor fm de 3 vatios ... como pretendo montarlo podría pasar las dimensiones de la placa de circuito impreso. Muchas gracias por adelantado !!!


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 7, 2021)

chimin dijo:


> podría pasar las dimensiones de la placa de circuito impreso


claro. 15x7.5cm


----------



## chimin (Mar 10, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> claro. 15x7.5cm


Gracias jogyweb


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 21, 2021)

archivo del transmisor FM corregido


----------



## jogyweb (Abr 6, 2021)

Hola, espero sea el lugar correcto para publicar eso.
Les dejo un video donde fabrico una caja a partir de planchas de latón y canaletas para la construcción de paredes.
No se requiere de muchas herramientas, en mi caso usé un taladro y varios tamaños de brocas, sierra circular o galletera, pero también puede reemplazar por sierra manual, sierra caladora para hacer cortes redondos como para ventilación, limas de mano, lija, martillo, algunos elementos de protección personal como gafas, protector auditivo, mascarilla.
El tena de pintura es a elección, en mi caso usé una lata de spray. Antes usaba pintura acíclico y brocha fina.
Materiales
Manillas de aluminio hechas con residuos de tubos.
4 golillas de acero
4 pernos de acero
Plancha de fierro 0,8mm
Canal C 4x15cm

Todo esto puede varias a sus necesidades, lo que publico es una idea que es completamente mejorable. 
Mi habilidad es limitada a lo que se puede ver por lo que esta muy alejado de ser algo perfecto, pero como idea espero que les sirva. 
Saludos.


----------



## radium98 (Abr 9, 2021)

Me gustaría preguntarle a jogyweb, si puede enseñarnos cómo calibra el nivel rds, esos dos potenciómetros, gracias


----------



## jogyweb (Abr 11, 2021)

Hola raduum98, tardé un poco en responder porque no me quedaban de estas placas. Tengo claro que no es el mejor método de ajuste, pero aun no se cuales son los niveles permitidos en el rds para mi pías. Debiera tener claro eso ya que se venden mucho estos aparatitos. Pero el problema que se presenta es este, cuando señal de audio se va perdiendo, el rds también pero a mayor medida que la señal de audio. Creo que para los radios receptores con rds, se necesita muy buena señal de audio para que el rds no se pierda o reciba correcto todos los datos.
Eso seria mi método


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2021)

Hola a todos , lo mectodo correcto de ayustar lo nivel de modulación del sinal de RDS de acuerdo con las normativas tecnicas  es enpleyar de un medidor de desvio FM que posua una respuesta de frequenzia plana en la banda basica  demodulada hasta 60KHz asi debemos ayustar lo nivel de la subportadora de 57KHz ( esa modulada en BPSK) para un desvio de 7.5KHz en la portadora final de FM (88 hasta 108 MHz).
Todos los otros servicios ( Audios y subportadora del MPX de 19KHz)  deben ese momento quedarse mutados (desligados) para no molestar en la medida a sener hecha.
!Suerte!


----------



## radium98 (Abr 17, 2021)

Hola , cual es el tamaño de la pcb de ese limitador publicado por jogyweb


----------



## jogyweb (Abr 17, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola , cual es el tamaño de la pcb de ese limitador publicado por jogyweb


Hola, las medidas son 5x6.5 cm pero puedes usar la placa un poco mas grande y tener más espacio para las bases de montaje. Saludos


----------



## hermes30 (Abr 18, 2021)

Encontre  un  esquema de transmisor fm que usa el limitador BA3308


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 18, 2021)

hermes30 dijo:


> Encontre  un  esquema de transmisor fm que usa el limitador BA3308


Hola caro Don hermes30 tengo una preguntonta , ? donde sacaste ese dibujo ? .
!NO entiendi papas , tiene un CI matricula "KT0308M" que ya contiene internamente  lo encoder estereo mas lo sintectizador de RF , pero con su dos entradas de Audio (canal eziquierdo y derecho)  conectadas en paralelo!
Contiene tanbien  dos limitadores basados en lo CI BA3308 , no entiendi lo porque una ves que cada BA3308 ya es estereo .
!Saludos !


----------



## jogyweb (Abr 18, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !NO entiendi papas


jajajaja si, esta como muy sofisticado por decir algo porque mi mentecita no capta el dibujo


----------



## hermes30 (Abr 18, 2021)

Si totalmente de acuerdo ese esquema tiene errores de aqui lo baje  https://fccid.io/XY6CLS7XXT/Schematics/Circuit-Diagram-1216563


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 18, 2021)

hermes30 dijo:


> Si totalmente de acuerdo ese esquema tiene errores de aqui lo baje  https://fccid.io/XY6CLS7XXT/Schematics/Circuit-Diagram-1216563


Bueno , ahora las cosas si quedan un poco mas claras ,  en realidad  ese dibujo es de la base transmissora enpleyada en un sistema de un Audiofono Inalanbrico.
Funciona en VHF ( 72 MHz) y anda en mono por eso que suma los dos canales.
Enpleya dos conpresores  con lo CI BA3308 , uno para procesar la entrada de microfono y otro para la entrada de Linea de Audio (canal eziquierdo y derecho) .
En las especificaciones técnicas aclara tener 100mW de potenzia de salida , pura mentira o fantasia , lo CI KT0308M logra fornir como miseros miliwattios en su salida y eso con la ayuda de un bueno vento a favor , Jjajajajajajaja!


----------



## radium98 (Abr 28, 2021)

Jul 1, 2018


----------



## radium98 (May 8, 2021)

#compressor #limiter #vu meter in #vu meter out - YouTube

#pcb #inspector - YouTube


----------



## artidoro1006 (Nov 14, 2021)

Disculpe mi ignorancia, se que es un transmisor fm, es un diagrama o que porque no lo puedo abrir


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2021)

Es ésto :


----------



## El Pumba (Feb 9, 2022)

Hola*,* soy Juan Cabrera de Córdoba capital....les quiero preguntar ..estoy por conseguí  un equipito de 50 *W*att*s*...y quiero salir en la frecuencia  96.3.. pero tengo una emisora en la frecuencia 96.5 de mayor potencia  es una radio grande en *C*ordoba, yo al salir a esa frecuencias  tendré alg*ú*n problema en el día por ser de muy baja potencia la mía *?*.....desde ya muchísima gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 9, 2022)

El Pumba dijo:


> Hola soy Juan Cabrera de Córdoba capital....les quiero preguntar ..estoy por conseguí  un equipito de 50 wattio...y quiero  a salir en la frecuencia  96.3.. pero tengo una emisora en la frecuencia 96.5 de mayor potencia  es una radio grande en cordoba, yo al salir a esa frecuencias  tendré algun problema  en el día por ser de muy baja potencia la mía.....desde ya muchísima gracias


Hola caro Don Juan , te recomendo altamente a canbiar ( y de preferenzia  bien lejos )  de frequencia de tu transmissor !
Ustedes si queda  muuuuuy cercano en termos de frequenzia de la otra Emissora (200KHz) y seguramente vaias a tener buenas peleyas con su dueño asi que ustedes "salir en el Aire".
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## César Humberto (Ago 10, 2022)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, Tengo estos proyectos que he ido utilizando y que significan mi sustento. Se los dejo para que puedan experimentar y mejorar. Todo esta probado y funcionando excepto el decodificador rds que hace un par de días comenzamos este proyecto con amigos de este foro y que obviamente sin su ayuda esto no me habria resultado.
> 
> Los proyectos no son de mi autoría más que solo hacer algunas copias y tratando de mejorar en lo que pueda.
> 
> ...


Buen día, necesito indicaciones para programar el pic PIC 16F628A del pll.


----------



## jogyweb (Ago 10, 2022)

César Humberto dijo:


> Buen día, necesito indicaciones para programar el pic PIC 16F628A del pll


Hola.amigo, con que programador quiere grabar el pic? Yo usp el k150, funcioma bien con ese. Saludos


----------

